# Medio MRF151G andando como puedo usarlo?



## lu6fgh (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola, gente ayer ojeando los posteos  sobre amplificadores de fm, en uno de ellos veo, que en un comentario se hablo sobre cuando un transistor mrf151g,) solo se quema 1 parte y se lo puede cortar y usar 2 mitades sanas en lugar de 1 entero  (pero sin dar más datos) esto es así? Como es bien el tema ¿tengo 9/ 10 de estos mrf que son bastantes caritos tirados por quemados. Saludos Alejandro


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

lu6fgh dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gente ayer ojeando los posteos  sobre amplificadores de fm, en uno de ellos veo, que en un comentario se hablo sobre cuando un transistor mrf151g,) solo se quema 1 parte y se lo puede cortar y usar 2 mitades sanas en lugar de 1 entero  (pero sin dar más datos) esto es así? Como es bien el tema ¿tengo 9/ 10 de estos mrf que son bastantes caritos tirados por quemados. Saludos Alejandro



Si tuviste suerte y no se destruyó toda la pastilla busca cual de los transistores falló y simplemente *NO* lo conectas, solo comparten Sourse, Gate y Drain son independientes.


----------



## lu6fgh (Mar 29, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si tuviste suerte y no se destruyó toda la pastilla busca cual de los transistores falló y simplemente *NO* lo conectas, solo comparten Sourse, Gate y Drain son independientes.



 Digamos que lo agarro con una sierrita lo corto bien al medio y tema solucionado? si es que se salvó una de las partes ? o en qué parte hay que cortarlo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

lu6fgh dijo:
			
		

> Digamos que lo agarro con una sierrita lo corto bien al medio y tema solucionado? si es que se salvó una de las partes ? o en qué parte hay que cortarlo ?



Mejor digamos que si arrimas una cierra al transistor a medio destruir lo terminas de destruir.

No hace falta cortar nada, solo *NO Conectar*.


Además la cubierta blanca del transistor es cerámica de dureza cercana, tal vez superior, a la del acero.


----------



## lu6fgh (Mar 29, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mejor digamos que si arrimas una cierra al transistor a medio destruir lo terminas de destruir.
> 
> No hace falta cortar nada, solo *NO Conectar*.
> 
> ...



 Ah, ah entonces no me serviría para hacer funcionar un amplificador de 300 watts porque no te da lugar a poner 2 transistores enteros para usar ½ de cada uno mmmmm, igualmente muy buena noticia porque para etapas de 150 si me serviría


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

Si originalmente con 2 transistores te entregaba 300W al quemarse uno de ellos ¿ Como sería capaz de seguir entregando 300W ?

Mide el transistor (Leer información sobre medición de MOSFET).
Verifica cual se daño, con suerte será uno solo. 
Emplea ese transistor* "Sin serruchar nada"* en un esquema de amplificador de 150W


----------



## lu6fgh (Mar 29, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si originalmente con 2 transistores te entregaba 300W al quemarse uno de ellos ¿ Como sería capaz de seguir entregando 300W ?
> 
> Mide el transistor (Leer información sobre medición de MOSFET).
> Verifica cual se daño, con suerte será uno solo.
> Emplea ese transistor* "Sin serruchar nada"* en un esquema de amplificador de 150W



 a lo que me refería que no voy a poder usar los que tengo rotos para hacer con 2 partes sanas funcionar un potencia de 300 w porque no tengo lugar para poner 2 enteros para solo usar una parte de cada uno de ellos en el lugar donde solo está diseñado para usar un solo mrf, por eso decía que me van a servir para las etapas de 150 w


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

lu6fgh dijo:
			
		

> a lo que me refería que no voy a poder usar los que tengo rotos para hacer con 2 partes sanas funcionar un potencia de 300 w porque no tengo lugar para poner 2 enteros para solo usar una parte de cada uno de ellos en el lugar donde solo está diseñado para usar un solo mrf, por eso decía que me van a servir para las etapas de 150 w



Ahhh, ahora te comprendo.

Nop, no vas a poder rearmar el 300W, pero si, con suerte uno (o varios) de 150W


----------



## arivamp (Jun 24, 2013)

hola amigos de la comunidad, les cuento mi situacion, resulta que en mi cacharraje electronico me encuentro con un amplificador de RF que usa un transistor mosfet motorola MRF151G que es un transistor doble, o mejor dicho dos transistores en un solo encapsulado,pero con sus conexiones independientes.Cada Transistor entrega 150 watts individualmente, y al sumarse con el diseño pushpull, se logran los 300w. Antiguamente, este Amplificador, quedo archivado, por habersele quemado dicho transistor, y aunque parezca mentira creer, el circuito que tiene alguien lo comercializaba , esta armado pareciera por un amateur pero el asunto es que andaba y un dia se quemo!!

Investigando en la web, un dia leo que alguien me dice por su propia experiencia personal que esos transistores, muchas veces no se queman los dos juntos, y que existen grandes posibilidades de que uno de los dos pueda haberse salvado cuando la unidad dejo de andar, y en base a esa informacion, se me ocurrio sacarlo de donde estaba, y medirlo, y para mi sorpresa, me doy cuenta de que uno estaba andando perfectamente, o obvedece perfectamente a las pruebas que le he hecho de medicion, el asunto es, si puedo adaptarlo al mismo circuito, para que ande con 150 watts, o no se puede?Dado q*UE* el circuito esta diseñado para trabajar en pushpull con dos transistores.
Dejo una imagen de como esta....( no se asusten ja)










si alguien me puede ayudar de como hacer para reutilizarlo o pasar un diseño de pcb nuevo para ahora hacerlo andar solo, ya que la fuente y todo lo demas funciona, he buscado mucho, en la web, diseños de pcb para los transistores mosfet MRF150 pero no he encontrado nada la verdad..
muchas graciasss..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2013)

Amigo busca amplificador RF clase C.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola Arivamp usteds puede armar con pleno exito tu 1/2 MRF151G en amplificadores lineares que utilizan el BLF177 del NXP. En la Internet hay muchos projectos del para FM ( 88 hasta 108 Mhz ).
! Buena Suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## arivamp (Jun 24, 2013)

muchisimas gracias Daniel por el dato.....ya comparare los transistores!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 24, 2013)

Bueno, en principio es relativamente facil, solo habra que hacele algunas operaciones al circuito original como son:
1 - desolda los pines del lado dañado del transistor, o si lo sacaste, entonces cortalas. (ten mucho cuidado vayas a cortar las que no son, jejeje)

2 - las pistas del circuito que quedaron libres, debes aterrizarlas para efectos de RF, es decir, debes conectar un condensador de 82pF entre la pista de entrada libre y tierra. Es posible que debas agregar otro condensador en paralelo con este de unos 12 o 15 pF.

La pista libre del lado de la salida debes aterrizarla de la misma manera, pero los condensadores usados deberan ser de 1 a 10 nF con buena tension de aislamiento, algo asi como unos 500 voltios.

3 - las resistencias del lado dañado deben quitarse.

4 - se puede (por estetica...) cambiar las resistencias en paralelo que estan amontonadas en el circuito original, por una sola de 150 ohmios a 5 vatios, asi me ha dado buen resultado.

5 - empieza excitando con baja potencia al transistor, y controla que no consuma mas de 4 o 5 amperios con unos 80 o 90 vatios de salida, alimentado con 35 voltios. No te aconsejo usar voltajes mas altos por que se puede arruinar el transistor, cosa que me paso a mi y me quede viendo el humo, jejeje... 

Ojala esto te sirva. Un abrazo.

ahi te dejo unas imagenes de uno que adapte y que lleva un año andando sin problemas con sus 80 watts a full.


----------



## ferkitron (Dic 31, 2013)

Saludos amigos por accidente hice corto a un mrf151g, haciendo la prueba tiene un gate directo al drenaje, y el otro parece que esta en corto, mi pregunta es como sabes si solo un transistor se quemo, tendria que dar alguna medicion como saberlo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2013)

Hola caro Ferkitron ,desligue conpletamiente lo transistor de su circuito amplificador y  con auxilio de un multimetro digital ayustado para medir diodos , asi usteds tiene obrigatoriamiente que lograr encontrar un diodo entre lo Dreno y Source de cada transistor , caso no logres o transistor seguramiente estas dañado e deve sener atirado a basura. 
!Fuerte abrazo y feliz año nuevo !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## ferkitron (Ene 2, 2014)

gracias daniel ya me lo temia solo queria una segunda opinion, ya mi mrf151g esta en la basura


----------



## chinotriac (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola amigos. si alguien tiene un circuito para un pushpull FM con mrf 150, les agradezco. Tenía pensado aplicar el mismo diseño para el MRF151G hecho con coaxial de 25 y 50 ohm, pero talvez alguien tenga otro aplicado para el 150. gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2014)

caro chinotriac usteds puede enplear dos MRF150 en un circuito originalmente diseñado para lo MF151G sin problemas algun, para eso basta canbiar la tarjeta de circuito inpreso para recibir los dos transistores MRF150 que tienem lo encapsulamento diferente de lo MRF151G.
!Fuerte abrazo!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chinotriac (Oct 27, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> caro chinotriac usteds puede enplear dos MRF150 en un circuito originalmente diseñado para lo MF151G sin problemas algun, para eso basta canbiar la tarjeta de circuito inpreso para recibir los dos transistores MRF150 que tienem lo encapsulamento diferente de lo MRF151G.
> !Fuerte abrazo!.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Don Daniel, muchas gracias x la confirmación. Esos 2 150 están en una placa algo injertada y un divisor de dudosa construcción. Haré el sistema 151G y le aviso cómo funca. Supongo que la corriente de reposo sin excitación deberá se de unos 200mA. Talvez la ganancia del par, algo inferior al 151G. Éste último da unos 300w con 8w de exc. al par 150 supongo que le tendré unos 20-25. Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2014)

chinotriac dijo:


> Don Daniel, muchas gracias x la confirmación. Esos 2 150 están en una placa algo injertada y un divisor de dudosa construcción. Haré el sistema 151G y le aviso cómo funca. Supongo que la corriente de reposo sin excitación deberá se de unos 200mA. Talvez la ganancia del par, algo inferior al 151G. Éste último da unos 300w con 8w de exc. al par 150 supongo que le tendré unos 20-25. Saludos y gracias nuevamente


Bueno se no for de muchas molestias suba fotos de tu amplificador para que posamos mirar , apreciar y puder fornir nuevas ideas y dicas .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## triton10 (Ago 31, 2015)

gracias por los datos de adaptacion pero si tienen un diagrama se lo agradeceria


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 31, 2015)

Amigo, te envio un link, espero no estar violando las normas del Foro : http://serviciotecnicorh.blogspot.com/2014/08/amplificador-fm-con-blf177-150-w.html

en ese circuito adecuas el   mosfet de acuerdo a la forma y la parte 
que esta malogrado y logras utilizarlo, saludos.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Feb 12, 2016)

Yo hice algo similar y lo monte en una placa de del MRF151 y me quedo bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2016)

JAVIZHO dijo:


> Yo hice algo similar y lo monte en una placa de del MRF151 y me quedo bien.


   !!!!!!!!! Felicitaciones caro Don JAVIZHO sin dudas te quedou mui bien la adaptación    !!!!!!!!!!
Una sugerencia es funcionar ese Amp. con solamente 100Wattios maximos en la salida de modo garantizar una longa vida a ese transistor , no debemos olvidar que el ya fue estressado en lo pasado    
Otra dica que te dejo es aterrizar mejor con auxilio de una hoja de cubre la base mectalica dese transistor (Sourse) a lo plano de tierra de la tarjeta , bien en los dos tornillos de fijacion. 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 12, 2016)

*El otro dia me trajeron un tx de tv vhf banda baja,realizado con dos mrf 151g,lo curioso del diseño, era que solo utilizaban la mitad de cada transistor ,seguramente por una cuestion de diseño,y los terminales del otro fet estaban aterrizados a masa.

Que ganas de tener dos medio mrf que funcionaran y  quedarme con los dos sanos.:babear:


Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *El otro dia me trajeron un tx de tv vhf banda baja,realizado con dos mrf 151g,lo curioso del diseño, era que solo utilizaban la mitad de cada transistor ,seguramente por una cuestion de diseño,y los terminales del otro fet estaban aterrizados a masa.
> 
> Que ganas de tener dos medio mrf que funcionaran y  quedarme con los dos sanos.:babear:
> 
> ...


Hola Don elgriego , ?? seguro que los otros transistores estaban realmente buenos ?? , creo que NO , ya tuve la oportunidad de mantener un TX FM de 300Wattios con esa misma montagen (reciclar transistores meo dañados ) , jajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Feb 15, 2016)

Les agradezco las felicitaciones, ahorita estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo con uno 1200 y otro de 600 watts que se encuentran un canal bueno. Conforme los termine le posteare las fotos y tal vez les cuelgo un video en YouTube.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2016)

JAVIZHO dijo:


> Les agradezco las felicitaciones, ahorita estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo con uno 1200 y otro de 600 watts que se encuentran un canal bueno. Conforme los termine le posteare las fotos y tal vez les cuelgo un video en YouTube.


Hola caro Don JAVIZHO , ?? tienes equipos de teste y medidas apropriados a andar en tan alta potenzia disponible en las manos ??
Saludos 
Att, 
DanielLopes.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Feb 15, 2016)

si tengo un BIRD 43 con pastillas, minima 5w y máximo 1Kw, fuente regulable 0-50v 30A, Load 50 ohm de 30, 150, 500 y 800 watt, 02 frecuencímetros que los compre por EBAY, 04 cargas para probar divisores de potencia. Las cargas solo compre las resistencias hibridas por EBAY y las coloque en un buen disipador de aluminio y me trabajan muy bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2016)

JAVIZHO dijo:


> si tengo un BIRD 43 con pastillas, minima 5w y máximo 1Kw, fuente regulable 0-50v 30A, Load 50 ohm de 30, 150, 500 y 800 watt, 02 frecuencímetros que los compre por EBAY, 04 cargas para probar divisores de potencia. Las cargas solo compre las resistencias hibridas por EBAY y las coloque en un buen disipador de aluminio y me trabajan muy bien.


!!!! Felicitaciones , tienes entonses buenos recursos en las manos !!!!!!.
Otra dica que te dejo : es muy bienvenido una plancha hecha de cubre muy bien plana (sin rugosidad) con area igual a la de lo dicipador de calor (aluminio) entre los resistores de RF y lo dicipador de calor (ese hecho en aluminio).
Esa plancha sirve para mejorar y mucho la transferencia del calor generado pelo resistor de RF para  lo dicipador de aluminio , eso porque la resistencia termica del cubre es mucho menor que la del aluminio , asi lo resistor de RF transfere la caloria generada para la plancha de cubre por la area de contacto disponible entres els , la plancha de cubre rapidamente distribue todo ese calor por sua area mucho major y trasnfere a lo dicipador de aluminio con mucha mas eficienzia por tener una area de contacto mucho major     
Es possible tanbien poner dos resistores de 100 Homios X 800 Watios en paralelo , asi tenemos en las manos una bruta carga fictia de 50 Homios X 1600 Wattios de dicipación  
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Feb 15, 2016)

Gracias por la apreciación, he pedido resistencias de 200 ohm 800w,  para hacer una carga de 3200 Watts, con esa ya tengo para rato.


----------



## chinotriac (Nov 19, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno se no for de muchas molestias suba fotos de tu amplificador para que posamos mirar , apreciar y puder fornir nuevas ideas y dicas .
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


 Don daniel. veo , *POR* la fecha, que han pasado 2 años y continùo si rehabilitar la placa con 2 MRF 150. Puedo mandarle la foto original? pensaba , como le dije, aplicar la técnica de balún entrada y salida hecho con coaxial como lo hace el MRF 151G


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2016)

chinotriac dijo:


> Don daniel. veo , *POR* la fecha, que han pasado 2 años y continùo si rehabilitar la placa con 2 MRF 150. Puedo mandarle la foto original? pensaba , como le dije, aplicar la técnica de balún entrada y salida hecho con coaxial como lo hace el MRF 151G



Puedes *subir* la foto original.

Saludos.


----------



## chinotriac (Nov 19, 2016)

gracias daniel. le mando foto de placa original y mi idea de suplantar lìneas de transmisión y 1/4 por balun como el que uso en el mrf151g


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2016)

chinotriac dijo:


> gracias daniel. le mando foto de placa original y mi idea de suplantar lìneas de transmisión y 1/4 por balun como el que uso en el mrf151g


Bueno , en la premera foto (esa muy desfocada) puedo veer dos amplificadores identicos y con su salidas somadas por meo de dos cables seguramente de 75 Ohmios con 1/4 de longitud de onda , ahora en la segunda foto puedo veer un conbinador de cables teflonados donde los dos premeros cables conpoen un transformador 1:4 , seguido de otro cable que hace función de Balun 1:1 , ese arreglo es enpleyado em pallets de transistores Gemini (dos transistores en mismo encapsulamento) tipo MRF278 , BLF151G , etc.......
!Es possible canbiar los circuitos de adaptación de salida del transistor mas los dos cable de 75 Ohmios por lo arrego de cables teflonados de la segunda foto SI , pero es nesesario canbiar tanbien lo circuito de adaptación de entrada de los transistores ,una sugerencia es enpleyar lo circuito del amplificador de 300 W "M31" ese ya mui descutido aca en lo Foro.
Canbiar solamente lo circuito de salida sin canbiar lo de entrada NO te funciona , eso porque en lo circuito original (premera foto) , los dos amplificadores son dos circuitos identicos y eses funcionan em fase 0° grados , o sea la fase de la RF es la misma para los dos amplificadores , ya en un circuito "Pusch-Pull" los dos transistores andan en 180° de defazagen ,asi es nesesario canbiar tanto lo circuito de adaptación de entrada como de salida como quieres hacer inicialmente.
!Suerte en los desahollos ,mantenganos informados de los avances !
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chinotriac (Nov 20, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , en la premera foto (esa muy desfocada) puedo veer dos amplificadores identicos y con su salidas somadas por meo de dos cables seguramente de 75 Ohmios con 1/4 de longitud de onda , ahora en la segunda foto puedo veer un conbinador de cables teflonados donde los dos premeros cables conpoen un transformador 1:4 , seguido de otro cable que hace función de Balun 1:1 , ese arreglo es enpleyado em pallets de transistores Gemini (dos transistores en mismo encapsulamento) tipo MRF278 , BLF151G , etc.......
> !Es possible canbiar los circuitos de adaptación de salida del transistor mas los dos cable de 75 Ohmios por lo arrego de cables teflonados de la segunda foto SI , pero es nesesario canbiar tanbien lo circuito de adaptación de entrada de los transistores ,una sugerencia es enpleyar lo circuito del amplificador de 300 W "M31" ese ya mui descutido aca en lo Foro.
> Canbiar solamente lo circuito de salida sin canbiar lo de entrada NO te funciona , eso porque en lo circuito original (premera foto) , los dos amplificadores son dos circuitos identicos y eses funcionan em fase 0° grados , o sea la fase de la RF es la misma para los dos amplificadores , ya en un circuito "Pusch-Pull" los dos transistores andan en 180° de defazagen ,asi es nesesario canbiar tanto lo circuito de adaptación de entrada como de salida como quieres hacer inicialmente.
> !Suerte en los desahollos ,mantenganos informados de los avances !
> ...




Disculpe don Daniel mi falta de precisión.
Efectivamente , como Ud describe, los 2 MRF151 están montados "como en paralelo". Algo así como un Wilkinson.
También omití decirle que sí tengo el balún de entrada. 4:1. Está hecho con un ferrite similar a los viejos balunes de TV. De hecho ambos transformadores (entrada y salida) funcionaban con un MRF151G.
Por lo que entiendo, Usted también está de acuerdo en suplantar los adaptadores de la foto 1 que le mandé, por los adaptadores de teflón a la salida y el balún a la entrada.
pensaba poner un pote multivueltas y sacar unos 5 volt regulados y darle unos 200 mA de bias en reposo....y esperar a ver si explota jajajajzzz. Luego conectarle el excitador.
Si bién el MRF151G  da unos 250 Watt con unos 6 o 7 w de entrada, a estos 151 pienso que tendré que darle unos 15 w o más para sacarle los 250. 
Si me dá su OK, me dispongo a modificar el circuito y darle 48 volt para los fuegos artificiales!!! jajjajja
saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2016)

chinotriac dijo:


> Disculpe don Daniel mi falta de precisión.
> Efectivamente , como Ud describe, los 2 MRF151 están montados "como en paralelo". Algo así como un Wilkinson.
> También omití decirle que sí tengo el balún de entrada. 4:1. Está hecho con un ferrite similar a los viejos balunes de TV. De hecho ambos transformadores (entrada y salida) funcionaban con un MRF151G.
> Por lo que entiendo, Usted también está de acuerdo en suplantar los adaptadores de la foto 1 que le mandé, por los adaptadores de teflón a la salida y el balún a la entrada.
> ...


Sin problemas estimado Don chinotriac , tenga en mente que cuando dos amplificadores de RF (eses identicos) son sumados con la ayuda de dibidores/sumadores Wilkinson , eses funcionan en fase 0° de RF entre els, ahora cuando en pusch-pull (contrafase) los transistores andan en 180° defazados uno del otro.
Ezactamente por eso que aclare que tienes que enpleyar una red de adaptación de entrada para los dos transistores igual a de lo amplificador de 300Watts del fabricante "M31" Argentino y asi es possible canbiar lo paso final por del la foto N°2 .
Cuanto a la polarización del Gate para andar en Clase "B" (100 o 200mA) de consumo quiescente para los Drenos sin RF presente , eso es bueno cuando quieres mas ganancia aun en ese pallet ,ahora cuando estas operando en Clase "C" con polarización cero Volts en lo Gate  la ganancia de los transistores cae asi tienes que poner mas potenzia en la entrada para tener misma potenzia de salida ,pero los transistores son menos propensos a quemarse (estropiarse) por una avalanche termica .
???Una pregunta : por que quieres canbiar de circuito , acaso no le gusta lo original de la foto N°1 ???
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chinotriac (Nov 20, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sin problemas estimado Don chinotriac , tenga en mente que cuando dos amplificadores de RF (eses identicos) son sumados con la ayuda de dibidores/sumadores Wilkinson , eses funcionan en fase 0° de RF entre els, ahora cuando en pusch-pull (contrafase) los transistores andan en 180° defazados uno del otro.
> Ezactamente por eso que aclare que tienes que enpleyar una red de adaptación de entrada para los dos transistores igual a de lo amplificador de 300Watts del fabricante "M31" Argentino y asi es possible canbiar lo paso final por del la foto N°2 .
> Cuanto a la polarización del Gate para andar en Clase "B" (100 o 200mA) de consumo quiescente para los Drenos sin RF presente , eso es bueno cuando quieres mas ganancia aun en ese pallet ,ahora cuando estas operando en Clase "C" con polarización cero Volts en lo Gate  la ganancia de los transistores cae asi tienes que poner mas potenzia en la entrada para tener misma potenzia de salida ,pero los transistores son menos propensos a quemarse (estropiarse) por una avalanche termica .
> ???Una pregunta : por que quieres canbiar de circuito , acaso no le gusta lo original de la foto N°1 ???



Don Daniel. Muchas gracias por su inquietud.
Respecto a la adaptación. En la foto 1 que le vuelvo a mandar, puede observar que hay unas L que se conectan a las lìneas de 1/4 lambda...y dado la antiguedad de la placa, no le doy mucha confiabilidad. Tampoco está el capacitor de ajuste de salida (así me llegó) aunque estimo que será un ARCO 120 -250 pf.
Por otro lado, las líneas de 1/4 están cortadas a la frecuencia original (creo 94.1)
El circuito con trafos de teflón, en cambio, es de "banda ancha" dentro del espectro de FM y podría utilizar el lineal con un excitador de banda corrida.
La contra partida es que tendré que "acercar" los 151 lo más posible para la conexión vivo-malla del trafo teflón al igual que las gates para el balún de entrada (foto 2).
Como Ud dice, los lineales que tienen cero bías (foto 3) están en clase C,. Tienen una especie de realimentación drenaje-gate RLC compuesto por los capacitores , el ramillete de resistencias y la inductancia de las conexiones.
Para mí, un circuito "pedorro", aunque hace años que M31 lo usa.
Como verá, todo se ha convertido en un tema de amor propio para hacer funcionar los 151 jajajajajaj.
Imagínese si, después de tanto planificar, los 151 no andan 
Los voy a testear como se hace  normalmente con los géminis, en cc y con el tester, antes de hacer tanta reforma.
Como ahora lo he involucrado en la aventura, lo mantendré al tanto de lo que ocurra.
saludos y gracias por su aporte
mario
Att,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2016)

Bueno , te recomendo altamente que mantenga los dos transistores MRF150 lo mas cercano uno del otro que possible for !!.
Enpleye  una tarjeta de circuito inpreso en fibra de vidrio de dos caras para suportar los dos transistores , y con lo uso de generosas pistas de cubre conecte los Drenos a los cables teflonados del paso final y tanbien conectando los Gates a lo transformador de entrada (ese cargado con un balun de ferrite) .
Conecte muy bien las dos caras de la tarjeta principalmente en los cuatro Sourses de los transistores. 
La RED de realimentación negativa "R y C" série que conecta los Drenos a los Gates no es nesesaria una ves que los MRF150 tienem una ganancia mucho menor que un MRF151G.
Esa RED de realimentación negativa baja la ganancia y brinda una mejor  estabilidad a lo amplificador.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EMILIOJES (Ene 22, 2017)

JAVIZHO dijo:


> Yo hice algo similar y lo monte en una placa de del MRF151 y me quedo bien.



buenas tardes, podrias facilitar el diagrama esquematico que empleaste para armarlo. gracias.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Ene 22, 2017)

Utilice la placa y el diagrama del MRF151, solo modifique la parte donde encajaria el canal operaen ivo del MRF151G, igual buscarevel diagrama y te lo pasó, yo lo baje el Datashett del MRF151. Ahí está todo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don EMILIOJES es perfectamente possible enpleyar lo circuito de testes del transistor    Phillips "BLF177" , ese seguramente te anda de 10 , veer Post #23 como hacer !.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Ene 22, 2017)

Si, era el datasheet del BF177, adjunto las fotos. Disculpa la resolución las tuve que tomar con el celular
 Suerte.


----------



## EMILIOJES (Ene 22, 2017)

JAVIZHO dijo:


> Si, era el datasheet del BF177, adjunto las fotos. Disculpa la resolución las tuve que tomar con el celular
> Suerte.



Gracias. voy a probarlo y les comento.


----------



## rogelioa (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola gente, como están, les cuento sobre mi proyecto tome esta placa 10 Watts y con medio mrf 151g arme una etapa de 180 Watts tipo c excitando con 15 Watts , ahora aqui les paso las foto del proyecto terminado.
Pido disculpas, la primera foto no es la etapa que reformé, es de 10 Watts y me confundí, en realidad usé una placa que tenia puesto un mrf150 que estaba quemado y lo armé en tipo c
Este era un amplificador con dos etapas iguales entregando 250 Watts pero no encuentro la otra placa para pasarles foto, ni bien la encuentre se las paso, además se recicló el filtro pasabanda de este.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola caro Don rogelioa te quedou genial tu montagen , contenos como te fue los resultados practicos de tu lineal (ganancia , rendimento , potenzia de salida obtenida).
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogelioa (Ago 28, 2019)

*H*ola Daniel te cuento que como te comente anteriormente y voy aclarando.
*L*a torre tiene 40 metros 4 dipolos abierto*S* que compre pata 5 *KW* como proyecto
*A*lgún día veré puesto que la luz es oro en donde vivo no creo y no se justifica poner mas de 300 watts bueno volviendo al caso 40 metros de torre 4 dipolos abiertos tipo gamma 180 watts medidos con un wat*T*imetro *B*ird un alcance de 25 kilómetros efectivo*S* sin ninguna interferencia todo ajustado muy bien anda de 10.
*A* los 25 kilómetros y sobre ruta recién se puede sentir que va perdiendo alcance con otra e*s*tapa de marca m31 he logrado de 30 a 35 kilómetros por lo cual dejo la de 180 que no tengo tanto consumo de energía eléctrica.


----------



## macross1985 (Ago 28, 2021)

rogelioa dijo:


> Hola gente, como están, les cuento sobre mi proyecto tome esta placa 10 Watts y con medio mrf 151g arme una etapa de 180 Watts tipo c excitando con 15 Watts , ahora aqui les paso las foto del proyecto terminado.
> Pido disculpas, la primera foto no es la etapa que reformé, es de 10 Watts y me confundí, en realidad usé una placa que tenia puesto un mrf150 que estaba quemado y lo armé en tipo c
> Este era un amplificador con dos etapas iguales entregando 250 Watts pero no encuentro la otra placa para pasarles foto, ni bien la encuentre se las paso, además se recicló el filtro pasabanda de este.



*P*erdón, se que ha pasado tiempo pero esto es lo bueno de estos foros, siempre se sigue sumando contenido y puede resultarle útil a alguien.  Veo que le metes 15 W de excitación, creo que es demasiado y podría dañarse el *M*osfet. *P*or lo que sé con 3 a 5 W ya sería suficiente.


----------

